# Circuito ac para alimentar diodos Led blancos a 5W



## samphantom300 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hola amigos del foro;

Estoy creando un circuito de AC que alimente 8 diodos led luz blanca a 5W cada uno y con un consumo de 1.4A @ 3.3v cada uno para su maxima brillantez, he visto otros circuitos en otros portales para 1 Watt solamente pero ningun otro presenta algo para lo que quiero hacer.

El diodo led que uso lo pueden encontrar en www.digikey.com es el modelo LW W5AP de OSRAM.

He pensado en utilizar mosfet ya que pueden aguantar grandes cantidades de carga con un regulador LM350T para 5A y connectar 3 en serie y multiplicar por 3 el circuito pero si se pudiera hacer en uno solo para reducir espacio.

Si alguien del foro sabe como connectarlos se los agradecere mucho.
De antemano gracias.


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 7, 2008)

Hola.
Cuál es el voltaje de entrada AC.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 7, 2008)

Yo usaria un HV9910B de Supertex... soportan hasta 450VDC de entrada y te dan el voltaje que necesites a la salida y son echos para ese tipo de aplicaciones, el unico inconveniente es que no son aislados por lo que si algo se pone en corto puedes quemar todo el PCB 

http://www.supertex.com/Feature_HV9910B.html

Es bien facil de conectar.. solo requiere unos minimos componentes para funcionar

Saludos..


----------



## samphantom300 (Jul 8, 2008)

Lo olvide, el voltaje AC es de la linea de tomacorriente o sea 127V AC.
Se tiene que rectificar el voltaje AC de entrada a DC
Me han pedido que conecte 8 de estos diodos led juntos, lo que equivaldria a usar 26.4volts DC para todos los diodos esto es 3.3v DC cada uno, se que para todos ellos 1.4A seria la misma corriente.
Pero el problema es que dispositivos usar para regular esta tension de entrada y que se regule a 26.4v Dc.
Tal vez me estoy estresando mucho amigos, tal vez es algo sencillo de hacer pero ya me sature, su ayuda es requerida para este proyecto.
Gracias


----------



## pepechip (Jul 8, 2008)

Utiliza un transformador con salida a 24v, los cuales al pasarlos a continua te proporcionaran mas de 30v.
Para la regulacion puedes utilizar el LM350K en configuracion de intensidad constante, de modo que los 8 led iran en serie.


----------



## samphantom300 (Jul 8, 2008)

Gracias pepechip, pero el proyecto no tiene que usar ningun transformador todo viene de la alimentacion de tomacorriente 127V ac y de ahi reducirlo con capacitor y resistores y diodos zener 5W al menos para atenuar la entrada, bueno tengo la idea pero no se como implementarlos.

Gracias de nuevo pepechip.


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 8, 2008)

Hola samphantom300.
Mira aquí:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/114737/
Hay un archivo llamado lampara de LEDs en PDF.
Creo que es lo que estás buscando.
Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## samphantom300 (Jul 8, 2008)

Gracias elaficionado:

Hay un pequeño y gran problema, el pequeño es que son 8 leds solamente, el gran problema es que cada uno de ellos consume 5W y para lograrlo se tiene que administrar 1.4A por 3.3v cada uno, obviamente la coriente es la misma, lo que se quiere hacer es quitar un foco de luz de esos de la calle y poner este circuito en ellos, se comprobo con DC que tenia mas luminancia estos 8 leds que el foco de 300w de la calle y con menos consumo claro esta.

Si tan solo pudiera configurar o diseñar la entrada de AC para regular estos 8 leds.....


----------



## pepechip (Jul 8, 2008)

Este esquema lo tenia guardado, el cual fue subido por otro compañero del foro. Como no recuerdo el enlace lo vuelvo a subir.
Puedes modificarlo para conseguir la tension que desees.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 8, 2008)

con el HV9910 solo tienes que rectificar la AC de entrada para convertirla en DC, y filtarla con un capacitor de alto voltaje, incluso en la pagina del fabricante tienen un circuito de demostracion donde alimentan desde AC sin necesidad de transformador...


----------

